# HotDog roller???



## Worldcupkeeper (Jun 19, 2007)

Ive been thinking alot lately about tumblers, could someone not use a hot dog roller minus the hear? The ones ive seen turn very slow and could possible hold a canister, with none or a little modifying. So anyone try it?
  http://www.astrotent.com/Hotdog%20Roller.jpg


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 19, 2007)

stopples is the real trick, the tube is easy... when you get that don buy a used treadmill (if you dont already have one) it would only take minor alterations to keep it from coming off the end

 thats what im doing


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 22, 2007)

> I hope you share pics of that contraption when it's done you little Edison you.


 
 if my calculations are correct[].....it should look like a treadmill with tumbler tubes on it......it wouldnt need any work done to it except something to keep them from rolling off the  down hill end

 who am i kidding...OF COURSE MY CALCULATIONS ARE CORRECT!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 22, 2007)

> Does dad know your tearing apart the rec room and you'll be running mom's treadmill night and day to polish the embossing right off some old orange squeeze bottles


 
 it was his idea and im not "tearing" apart anything


----------



## LC (Jun 22, 2007)

I have seen a few tumblers here locally over the years, that are nothing more than a short length of conveyer rollers with a motor & belt attached to it. They work quite well too. I bought an eight foot length roller some years ago in case I wanted to try and built a tumbler later on. Finally never figured I would ever build one, so I sold it  some months back to a guy who needed a piece in his skid shop. Then I came onto this bottle site, got the fever all over again, and now I can not find another piece of conveyor rollers!! If you would use one of them, and set it up right, you could roll six or eight bottles at a time, if you had enough cylinders to do so.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 22, 2007)

think about it.... a treadmill is basically what? a variable speed conveyer belt right? well you can put as many tubes on it as you can stack  when you get to the top you can put some on top of those and do it in layers, sound like a good idea, NOW? could you imagine how many bottles you could have spinning at once with that?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 23, 2007)

> Tell dad to check the insurance policy and make sure he's covered for exploding treadmills


 
 your new nickname is "Negative Nancy" a treadmill will work just fine, they are made to pull hundreds of pounds for hours on end you dont think it will run 10 or 20 for a couple days? if not then i hate to say you seriously need to rethink your position

 but i already built my tumbler and i didnt use a treadmill like i planned i went with a SKATEBOARD and it works like a dream!


----------



## LC (Jun 23, 2007)

I want to see a picture of that tumbler *YOUNG FELLER* !


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 23, 2007)

> i want to see a picture


 
 sorry guys camera is dead gotta get another charger for the batteries ill get a pic up as soon as i can


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 23, 2007)

i just started one on my new tumbler, here are the details:

 only doing the inside right now

 1/4 full of copper
 2 level table spoons of play sand
 1/2 bottle full of water
 turning close to 60 RPM


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Spence, why are you using sand? Kelley 

 Edit:  The reason I ask is that sand is an abrasive and it will possibly cut the glass in your bottle. The copper is a non abrasive media that is used to push the polish compound to the sides of the glass for cleaning. I am all for experiments and I hope all turns out well. Just a thought,  Kelley[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 23, 2007)

> why are you using sand?


 
 because sand is an abrasive, and we had it laying around, i figure it will either polish it up really clean OR it will come out cut and frosted looking and ready for polish


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well good luck in your endeavors buddie. I hope all turns out well! Let us know! []  Kelley


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 24, 2007)

> i figure it will either polish it up really clean OR it will come out cut and frosted looking and ready for polish


 
 turns out my calculations were off, i ran it all night off and on trying different things trying to get something to happen, and its still just as i started....

 i cant figure out why sand wouldnt cut it at all???


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 25, 2007)

quite a while, 19 hours non stop over night, and some before that while i was experimenting


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 25, 2007)

Spencer,
 A basic principal in tumbling is that the cutting agent must be harder than the glass itself. It also must be in a form that will be utilized by the the material that you are using to put pressure on the glass (cut copper, glassbeads, etc combined with water and the rotation of the tumbling machine).
 Trial and error will eventually bring you success, keep on experimenting.
 I enjoy your posts, keep them coming.
 Stinger


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 25, 2007)

Alright. I'm new to the conversation and did't read all the past stuff. Has anyone brought up Baking soda in tumbling. I use to use it for fine sand blasting  and it worked well.


----------



## tombstone (Jun 25, 2007)

Try a half bottle of sand and finish filling the bottle 3/4 with water.  This should give you a nice frosted bottle.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 26, 2007)

> Try a half bottle of sand and finish filling the bottle 3/4 with water. This should give you a nice frosted bottle.


 
 for how long?


----------



## tombstone (Jun 30, 2007)

you should start seeing the frosting after 24 hrs.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 7, 2007)

camera is still experiencing technical difficulties, but i managed to take a few pictures with it. a few people said they wanted to see my machine so here it is: 

 cant get my crappy camera to let me upload the pictures so sorry guys ill try it again later


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 7, 2007)

camera finally cooperated a little here's a pic


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 7, 2007)

and another


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 7, 2007)

What?No bubble gum or duct tape?[]


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 7, 2007)

Who wants to bet on Spencer being the one on the ladder?Just kidding Spence


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 7, 2007)

it almost sounds like someone's calling me stupid...[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

> where do you put the hotdogs???


 
 can you say stupid?[][] it goes in the tube!....idiots...[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

first off, thats not a bench, its my front porch

 and secondly, its on its own piece of plywood it just blends in with the porch in the picture, if you look at the left side you can sort of see where they meet


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 8, 2007)

Not calling you stupid Spencer,just resourceful.Doug


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

that i am doug... that i am....

 ive got another for sale, i actually would rather keep this one, its made entirely out of a skateboard with the only exception being the electric motor i took off an old scooter i had here


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 8, 2007)

It is hard to make out,how the pulley is turning the tube,it doesn't look directly driven are you using a gear and sprocket?Are those stroller wheels?Doug


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

> how much for the one tube job? $150? Whats the diameter on the tube by the way? I've got some colored, quart strap sides need a turning. They gonna fit?


 
 my tube is only a 3" tube which is perfect for soda's which is what i have, but i dont think your flasks are going to fit. and also i wouldnt feel comfortable tumbling other peoples stuff just yet, i have only tumbled one bottle so far and i cant seem to get rid of the slightly frosty look like maybe i need a finer polish



> It is hard to make out,how the pulley is turning the tube,it does looks directly driven are you using a gear and sprocket?Are those stroller wheels?


 
 it is direct drive, the pulley is bolted on so i have the bolt head running the wheels, which actually arent stroller wheels they came off of that old scooter i took the motor off of, i had to use them because skateboard wheels are too small and they made it turn too fast, as is this one turns a 3" tube between 64-68 RPM 



> be honest home many times have you been zapped? Is it grounded? insulated? man I don't want you to die using that thing.


 
 i only got shocked once, it wont kill you just tingle your fingers, it is grounded so it will not burn your house down, i havent taped up the wires yet in still looking for an on off switch for it.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

nah, it hasnt hurt me yet


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 8, 2007)

Your not doing it right!


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 8, 2007)

> nah, it hasnt hurt me yet





> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> Your not doing it right!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

hey repeat, you want me to try it again?[]


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 8, 2007)

When at first you don't succeed.Try,try again!Lol,be safe Spence.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

> be safe Spence


 
 you know me![] i stuck my arm to the naked wires on a hot water heater once.... i never did that again, let me tell you! ive been safe around water heaters ever since


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

interesting little whatzit there spence! Post a before and after photo of a bottle! That just might convince me to get one!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

i already tumbled one of my chero's, and i must say it looks ALOT better than when i started, but i still cant get it clear, i dont know what im doing wrong but it stays kind of frosted, not real bad just not crystal clear, just enough to want to try to clean it


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

When you try your next one do a before and after pic of it. Im curious as to how good it works. It looks pretty solid...except maybe a shock or two[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

> When you try your next one do a before and after pic of it


 
 [] too late...wish i had thought of that sooner... i already got one in the machine spinning, i have some cheros that look real close to when i started the one i cleaned, i could do a side by side of a close one and the cleaned one


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

That would do. assuming your not lying[8|]   []  Just kidding spence do that sounds interesting


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

> assuming your not lying


 
 would i lie to you???[]

 ill try to, assuming the camera is willing


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

Is that a rhetorical question?[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

> Is that a rhetorical question?


 
 of course!, you better say no![]


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

alright...no or your really good at it[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

> no or your really good at it


 
 probably some of both![]

 but all kidding aside, i try not to lie, the way i see it, if you tell many lies then no one will believe you at all, so whats the point?


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

A very good way to look at it!

  Im thinkin unless i can find a good way to display it that roundbottom might make a really good lookin piece in my aquarium!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

its a little odd shaped so if you turn it one way it will always try to roll to the same side, what i did with it was, put it on its side in front of someof my soda's, they kept it from rolling off into the floor, and since it laid on its side it didnt hide the bottles 

 salt water or fresh water? what kind of fish do you have? i never thought of putting it in an aquarium, i bet it would look good in one!


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

I remember once when I was a youngster, my Mother caught me in a lie, and I will never forget what she said to me. She said to me, *IF YOUR WORD IS NO GOOD, THEN YOU ARE NO GOOD EITHER*. Well, I try to be as honest as I can be, but it seems I am still told at times by People that I am no good !! What the devil is that all about !!!


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

Tony, I was conversing with G A C some time ago as for how to display round bottom sodas. I went out in the shop one evening and spent a couple of hours piddling trying to come up with a sensible way of displaying them. The pics below is what I came up with. I tried to contact Ginger Ale Collector, and have never heard back from him. I never thought about going ahead and posting these ideas on the forum to share with all the other Folks in case someone else may want to try something like this. Well, actually, I did think about it, but was afraid everyone on this forum would see just how *NUTS* I actually am ! AHH , what the heck. There would be different ways to use those below, they could be incorporated into the front area of a wide display shelf, or at the back of one for that matter. I was also thinking about building me another display cabinet like the ones I have made for use in my hallway only make the shelves strictly for the round bottoms, or maybe just one shelf, for say six or seven round bottoms, and then straight flat shelves for flat bottom bottles. For that matter, if the slot system was used, you could put the slots in all the shelves for where you wanted to set the flat bottoms in it, as the bottoms of the bottles would set over the slots without any difficulty at all, or if you had more round bottom you wanted to display later, you would have the option to hang more of them in the same cabinet. I am also adding a shot of one of the cabinets I built for in the hallway to show you what I was referring to .[/align]


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

Another


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

Double slotted depending on the width of the shelf.


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

This is one of the cabinets in my hallway, try to visulize the slot if it were in the center of the narrow shelves such as these. If you used the slot, and had one shelf with round bottoms, you would still be able to display fair size medicines and so forth on the front and the back of the shelf where to blob top of the round bottoms came through the top side of the shelf.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

man Lou... im impressed! those are GREAT idea's!


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

I may try one of the ideas as for the slot, and build me another display cabinet just to see how it would work out. I think the slot would work well. The only thing about using the slot, is that the necks of sodas vary as for width. 
 The ones I used measured like 7/8, 1", one almost 3/4". In order for it to work, you would have to know the different widths of the bottles you had in advance, and make a slot that would start out at the smallest Dim., and increase the slot to fit the others as well, to insure a good snug fit to prevent them from falling out of the slot.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

you could try to make something to fit into the hole  and make it smaller


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

That wouldn't be a bad idea either Tony, the water would magnify it and make it look bigger, as well as make it look cleaner if it is stained some by being wet,, or I think it would wouldn't it ?? Lord! I am getting punchy.............


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

I did actually thnk about that Spence, but did not come up with any ideas at the time, but I am sure there would be different other ways to make them set in tight, it would just take some more thought.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

it wouldnt magnify it unless the waters surface was curved, but it would appear alot cleaner because the water fills in the micro scratches all over it makeing it look clear again


----------



## LC (Jul 8, 2007)

I was told by someone years ago that the frosting you see on a dug bottle is actually the silica sand, from where the mineral deposits in the ground over many years bleached out the other ingredients of the glass, and that,  that is why when you get the bottle wet, you hardly see the frosting. Sounded like good logic at the time ! I know, there I go getting Punchy again.............................


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

what the hell am i doing still up? its pert near 5 am  here! honestly i dont know the first thing about it,  all of my information on the subject is second hand


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 8, 2007)

> salt water or fresh water? what kind of fish do you have? i never thought of putting it in an aquarium, i bet it would look good in one!


 Hey spence its a freshwater tank.  I have mostly gourami in there with a couple of other straglers (red-tailed black shark thats been alive for 8 years now!) 
 Usually when i put a bottle in it does look a lot clearer. Right now i have a quart ball jar and an amber flask down there. Ill probably pull the flask and drop that in. 
 Lou- I like your idea! The only thing is Im only gonna have one roundbottom for now. If i get more in the future ill probably build one!


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 8, 2007)

Spencer,
 Is this the bottle you cut with sand and some cutting oxide?
 It sounds like you need to recut the bottle with a finer cutting oxide.
 Example, I just used a 600 grit cutting oxide to remove some very heavy etching on the inside of a bottle.
 Now I am going to cut using 1,000 grit cutter for about 24 hours and then go to 1,200 grit cutter for another 30 hours.
 The bottle's glass will fairly smooth by the time the 1,200 is done.
 Then go to polish.
 I have never used sand as tumbling medium, so I don't know what the effect is when you use it.
 Remember, cutting oxides are harder then the glass, so they will remove very small amounts of the glass. Polish is softer than glass.
 That is a very interesting machine you made. Unconventional, but if it works, use it.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

> Is this the bottle you cut with sand and some cutting oxide?


 
 nah,  i didnt use any sand on this one, i tried it on a different bottle and it didnt do anything at all.

 this one i used 400 silicon carbide for about 24 hours, and then switched to a 0.5 micron aluminum oxide polish for about 48hours and it cleaned it, but still retains some frosting


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

here's the side by side i promised you tony... can you guess which one i turned?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

here's my other tumbler


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 8, 2007)

Spencer, cut it with 1,000 grit cutter for 48 hours.
 Polishing won't get it back to a smooth clear finish.
 Stinger
 p.s what type of skateboard did you use?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

> what type of skateboard did you use?


 
 its a walmart cheap-o

 i dont know where to get 1000 grit cutter, and i obviously dont have any...


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

jar doctor is outrageous, the stuff is expensive anyway, im definately not spending extra so i can pay a middle man, where does he get it?


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 8, 2007)

Spencer, remember you asking about supplies in an ealier post? 
 Some member posted a website for a shop that carries cutting and polishing oxides in small amounts.
 You said that you had used 400 grit on your bottle with the frosting, where did you get it?
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 8, 2007)

i got it from "the rock shed" they have a website but they sell it cheaper on ebay which is where i got it


----------

